# IBO World Championship In Ellicott, NY 2008!



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

Yep it is. I guess it has something to do with the new mayor in Anderson Indiana. Oh well, Anderson is in my backyard, but I can drive to NY state.

Maybe someone knows more about it. (Girts Archery) hint hint:wink:


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

I don't think we will see the 90's temps this year.


----------



## Doug Brisbane (Jun 22, 2003)

*Ny Ibo*

 Welcome to NY. Lets all start with all the positives that we can and make this shoot a good time.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

hopefully there is some cooler temps there


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Just checked avg. Temps and looks like high 70's not bad shooting weather and the 4.5 hour scenic drive is a plus.


----------



## Acesarcher (Jun 1, 2007)

I have been going up to holiday valley to snowboard pretty much my enite life and must say that besides snowshoe this may be one of the best venues for the worlds! I think the IBO really made a great choice here enjoy yourselves and I will see you guys up there!


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

There is a Casino about 15 to 25 minutes away from there for the people who get into that kind of excitement. It is right on the Interstate 86 so finding it will be easy. It can still get very hot in NY in august too so it has the possibility to be 90 degrees at any time. I have shot in a few State Championships near there and for the most part the people are very friendly. Hopefully I can get my shoulder straightened out so I can attend.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

THE 2008 I.B.O.WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS AND ARCHERY FESTIVAL
Hosted by Holiday Valley Mountain Resort, Ellicottville, NY 14731

August 21,22 & 23 , 2008 (vendor area and Bowhunter Defense ranges opens on August 20, 2008)

Lodging Info: 716-699-2345
Booth Space: 716-699-2345
For all general information call 716-699-2345 or IBO office 440-967-2137
I.B.O. SHOOTER OF THE YEAR EVENT
I.B.O. MEMBERSHIP IS REQUIRED TO SHOOT THE I.B.O. WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

Is this a Resort/Hotel like SnowShoe?


----------



## IN Tour Gal (Jul 19, 2007)

mlviper said:


> Yep it is. I guess it has something to do with the new mayor in Anderson Indiana. Oh well, Anderson is in my backyard, but I can drive to NY state.
> 
> Maybe someone knows more about it. (Girts Archery) hint hint:wink:


Sorry but it had nothing to do with the new mayor coming in for 2008 but the current administration.


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

ITG, Be careful what you say...This is not the HB forum.


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

WHuffman said:


> ITG, Be careful what you say...This is not the HB forum.


What's your take on this? Was the shoot not what the city expected or was it more about the actual shooting venues being outside the city limits?


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

Oh well, administration. Still a bummer. But New York sounds fun, I know my kids are pumped for a vacation out there:smile:.


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

pe3d said:


> Is this a Resort/Hotel like SnowShoe?




yes it is but not quite(understatement) as big.....im an hour away....i will tell you it is a beautiful area.....


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

if anyone has been to the past championships at peak n peek....it is similar....holiday valley is a little bigger hill...i ski it all the time......ellicotville has some great shops and such for the other half........also niagara falls(one of the 7 wonders) is only about 1 hour and 15 min north........


----------



## shootin3dagain (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey I live on the Mass border (chatham NY) and I am looking at going to the qualifier in Springfield Mass in February (man is it coming quick). Anyone else thinking of going? The qualifiers in NY are a lot further away for me that this one.


----------



## archery_girl09 (Jul 15, 2006)

I am very excited to go to New York, I liked Anderson and Snowshoe, but I love shooting in different places. I would love to see worlds in a different place every year.:wink:


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

This couldn't be better. My cousin owns a beautiful hunting cabin 5 miles from there. He has been offering it to me for years. I think I will take him up on it for the next few years. 
I think you will see the family's at New York where you didn't at Anderson.
The IBO made a real good move here.


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

shootin3dagain said:


> Hey I live on the Mass border (chatham NY) and I am looking at going to the qualifier in Springfield Mass in February (man is it coming quick). Anyone else thinking of going? The qualifiers in NY are a lot further away for me that this one.


There will be a bunch of us going from Dutchess and CT. I'll know more as it get near.


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

It can get in the 90's in the summer around here. dont tell anyone but i skiped school yesterday to go skiing ( 4$ lift passes how could anyone resist:embara cant wait to head down this summer havent seen a shoot before.


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

vonottoexperien said:


> There will be a bunch of us going from Dutchess and CT. I'll know more as it get near.


Hey, what about me!?!? Leave me out of the list  !!


HA HA HA

:darkbeer:


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

Good Luck,too far for me.


----------



## IBOMaine (Jul 23, 2007)

*I'll Be There*

Can't wait to see how this venue is. I'm getting lots of great reports from my buddies in PA and NY. 

Sorry to hear that Anderson bailed as it just makes it much harder for the IBO to make the best shoot possible for us. I know many people in Anderson tried their hardest to put on a good shoot and I feel bad for them. 

I believe a resort type setting like this one will allow many people to bring families just like Snowshoe, and it will give us many options for thngs to do once the shooting is done for the day. It should also provide lower cost places to stay. Here is hoping that this tunrs out to be the best thing for the shooters and the IBO.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm not so sure about lower costs for lodging. We'll see after the meeting with IBO and the powers at be. The preliminary prices seem high compared to Snowshoe or Anderson.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Some of us Aussies will be there again, I hope its not as hot as the ASA in Georgia was.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

*booked already*

I have already booked a room this will be a win win for me I get to shoot the worlds and then take the wife to niagara falls after worlds .She gets to do her thing for 3 or 4 days and I get to do mine LOL I love it when a plan comes together Later Clyde


----------



## NormPaul (Jan 5, 2005)

*I'm with you Clyde!!!*

Don't have to do the shopping or any of that. Just shoot my bow with no worries and let the wife shop. Maybe that won't be a good thing. Ummm. Let me rethink this. Maybe I'll have to talk to the wife about the limited cash flow??? Like she can look but can't buy. Think that will work????

What do you think??

Norm


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

'Maybe I'll have to talk to the wife about the limited cash flow??? Like she can look but can't buy. Think that will work????" 


Eh......No :wink:


----------



## NormPaul (Jan 5, 2005)

*Suggestions?????*



vonottoexperien said:


> 'Maybe I'll have to talk to the wife about the limited cash flow??? Like she can look but can't buy. Think that will work????"
> 
> 
> Eh......No :wink:


How about helping a fellow archer out.:nono: Does anyone have any suggestions to control the wife??? I'm desperate for suggestions:sad:!!!!!

Oh well at least I get to go!!!!:banana::banana:

Norm


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

I already booked a condo for me and my friends. The prices are pretty much the same as Snowshoe (maybe a little higher) The main difference I found is that they want their money up front before you go.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

This is cool news, its an hour from me. How many shooters can we expect?


----------

